

5k budget for website - bigdogc

$5k budget for www.swine.ly - give me your craziest ideas for what the website should be. This is entirely just for fun. Not looking to create a business.
======
js7
A website that lets you replace the faces/heads of people with pig heads. It
should work on pictures and videos. Would definitely be hilarious.

------
hardwaresofton
Create an "instagram for pigs"?

------
pixeloution
Bacon recipe website, complete with user submitted and voted on recipes.

------
yawz
Mud wrestling?

